# Using LED lights vs Soft Box or Umbrella?



## dmtx (Apr 11, 2011)

I was using my LED flashlight, and I noticed how well it defused the light, like a softbox.  Has anyone tried replacing the Soft Box/Umbrella with a LED source.  If so, is the LED a reasonable replacement at this time?

I ask as the LED is very lightweight and had lower battery life.  

Thanks


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 12, 2011)

A softbox and umbrella are not light sources, they're modifiers. It would not make sense to replace a modifier with a light source since they're two different objects and provide different services.


----------



## Helen B (Apr 12, 2011)

I sometimes use Rosco LitePads as additional soft sources for lighting small areas when the main source is a large softbox and reflectors won't give me exactly what I want. I am also considering switching the main (4 ft x 4 ft) softbox to a group of 16 1x1 Litepanels to give me more control. LEDs are not a cheap or easy option in this case, and I will lose the movement-stopping ability of the 7200 Ws softbox (and the softbox can be switched between continuous lights and strobe). It's not a straightforward decision, and there are other ways of improving control such as using a bank of 9 smaller softboxes. LEDs are the most attractive alternative, however, particularly for dual still and video use. They also have a much lower profile than a good softbox or umbrella setup.

LitePads achieve the soft source effect by having LEDs around the periphery shining onto a textured reflective surface. They are not very bright but they are easy to use for small areas (especially the new Axiom ones) and relatively cheap. Litepanels are simply (!) banks of LEDs.

Best,
Helen


----------



## gsgary (Apr 12, 2011)

No never because LED will not freeze movement


----------



## behanana (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm going to point this out, I'm an automotive mechanic so LED's are very attractive and I've owned several drop lights that had anywhere between 30 and 100 leds. The biggest problem I've found with them is the inablilty illuminate area when there is already light present, i.e when the overhead light is illuminating the engine bay and then adding the drop light to give further illumination. The one exception is the current flashlight I use, but it projects the light more than flood. As Helen pointed out LED flood light set-ups will typically help with a small area, but I would think that it would be difficult to replace either strobe set-ups or off camera flashes with any modifiers. Now I don't know very much about lighting set-ups for photography, I only have one speedlight (that I'm loving) but I'm only learning with it, so everything I pointed out is just what I've expierianced in my professional line of work.


----------



## dmtx (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree that LED pads or flashlights do not produce enough light.  However, I plan to try LED lightbulbs.  This may never work, but it is always fun to try!


----------



## Helen B (Apr 15, 2011)

As I mentioned, there is a difference between LitePads, which are not intended to light large areas, and Litepanels, which are capable of replacing and improving upon softboxes.

Best,
Helen


----------

